# Sun 11 March Kent Meets, Wharf (near QE2 Bridge) Dartford



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ladies, Gents,

EDIT - now to be a joint meet with Sussex at a venue TBA on Sunday 11th March

Who would be interested in a Kent meet at The Wharf in Dartford, by the QE2 Bridge. The address is Crossways Blvd, DA2.

It appears this is already an established meet, so which dates out of these would suit....

Feb 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 11th -12th or 21st - 24th

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

Definitely be interested - Dartford is only about 30 minutes from me and a nice run round the m25.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any dates il be on this


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

this may help for newcomers with sat navs

Galleon Boulevard, 
Crossways, 
Dartford, 
Kent, 
DA2 6QE

if its a weekend then i will do my best to make it for a little bit


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

you got a date in mind yet?


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I dislocated my shoulder on Monday and can't drive now! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If anybody else wants to arrange a date please be my guest


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can drive as of this weekend and have a few weeks off work if anybody is still interested?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes I still am


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

How about his weekend, Saturday 18th?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

No not this week end, ace cafe ave there meet! What isn't to far away. I'm also fitting coilovers lol. Sorry.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anybody still up for this? Any dates?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

yer i am


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am up for a meet still mate, prob a Sunday lunch time.

As you know it hard getting peeps to come along, shame really as it used to attract about 10 cars which wasnt that bad.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Verrry short notice then, but how about this Sunday?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry dude no can do. Plus it would only be me and you lol.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

rrr i am going to watch football. there is a car meet every sat at lakeside services, if you want (quite late though 11pm)


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm at a housewarming on Saturday, boo!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm up for this when the weather is warmer and work quietens down! There is a pub right by bluewater think its the wharf.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys...... N Gals......

Someone pick a date.... 
Then we can meet up and make the most of the weather.
I've spoken with TTrev21 (Sussex Rep) he's interested in doing a meet and a joint cruise to a car museum or the like.

So Kent lot poss meet at Wharf....
Sussex lot meet at Pease Pottage....
Then a cruise to a meet point....


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

sundays would be good!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

How about Saturday 10th March or Sunday 11th?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

11th!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

How would 11th sit with TTrev21 and the Sussex lot?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

wazman999 said:


> How would 11th sit with TTrev21 and the Sussex lot?


It`s a bit short notice mate give me a few days and I will sort something out,


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd be interested in coming to this meet. From Essex side of the bridge


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Johnclem88 said:


> I'd be interested in coming to this meet. From Essex side of the bridge


yes i will join you from this side of the bridge lol!!


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

mark_1423 said:


> Johnclem88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in coming to this meet. From Essex side of the bridge
> ...


Lol cool!

I'm rather looking forward to the tunnel on way back..Such a child!


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Johnclem88 said:


> mark_1423 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnclem88 said:
> ...


 TRUE :!:

so what time meet is it? and is it still the same as the address you have said?


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just awaiting a reply from our Sussex brethren [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

wazman999 said:


> Just awaiting a reply from our Sussex brethren [smiley=gossip.gif]


You have a PM


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

yo, do we have a time yet?? and how many people coming? thanks


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Short notice, but how does 7.30pm sit with those coming? Please indicate yes/no and if you can attend 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Short notice meets wont work mate, they need to be at least a month away for peeps to get orgainsed about it all. At the moment it looks like just 3 or 4 cars going at a push.

Organising meets is a hard task, orgainise something good like combining a cruise as well and you will get more responce. Warmer days are coming so more peeps will want to do stuff. I can only offer advice, it will take time to build numbers.

I think the Whalf is a great place and it may pull peeps in from Essex, Sussex London etc which is good.


----------



## curtainscat (Mar 10, 2012)

Is this meet still on ? I live very close to the bridge !

7.30 would be cool with me.


----------



## bill132hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

I live 5mins away and would attend but unfortunatly I will be working 2mins away at Darford tunnel, and my car is back at the garage having more problems sorted but will watch for further meets at the whaft as i know it well.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll be there at 7.30....

Anyone free is welcome. A dislocated shoulder and family bereavement have meant this took a back seat.

Hopefully see some of you there


----------



## curtainscat (Mar 10, 2012)

See you there......Olive / desert green 225 x


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

i should be there!! see you at 7.30


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

That makes 3 of us! 8)


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

This was the first meet I've been to and it was a great introduction 

Nice to meet Mark Lauren and Carol and discuss our TT's.

Mark, nice little 'cruise' back to the M25! Definitely gomna get my remap now! 

See you on the 29th


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

wazman999 said:


> This was the first meet I've been to and it was a great introduction
> 
> Nice to meet Mark Lauren and Carol and discuss our TT's.
> 
> ...


yes mate was good seeing you to. that was a nice little race we had then i nearly went through a red ligh. i had one on the m way as well on way home lol. see you soon.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

What was the other car on mway?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

was a Honda 2000, it was on the m-way though. but i still did it :wink:


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

With that short gearbox and remap I would hope so! :wink:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm up for the next one april onwards!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome, I'll keep everyone posted [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bill132hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys

Wot no pictures *(Didn't Happen )*


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

bill132hotrod said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wot no pictures *(Didn't Happen )*


SORRY WAS YOU THERE?.... NO


----------



## Rich79 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be up for any meets.. Dartford is just 3 miles down the A2!!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ill look into some dates and post in this thread.

If you're interested look at the Essex meet, just over the river


----------



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

Hey,

Just wondering if there was any news on an up and coming meet?


----------



## Rich79 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any plans on a SE london/kent meet???


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

None as yet, I'm working right through until mid September now with the Olympics

Unless anyone else wants to organise a meet for our Kent brothers & sisters.....


----------

